# National Warhammer Tournament in NZ, full battle reports



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok, it's finally done - took me all day, but here is my full NATCON coverage. Table of Contents:

1 - Photos and commentary on about 80% of the players who entered (those who bothered to set up for players choice). My pick went to Dave Dixon.
2 - Vaul vs Phil Petry (Dark Elves)
3 - Vaul vs Reid Pittams (Dark Elves)
4 - Vaul vs Dave Dixon (Vampire Counts)
5 - Vaul vs Nick Buckby (Dark Elves) ...what kind of draw IS this?
6 - Vaul vs Darren Smucar (Chaos Mortals)
7 - Vaul vs Gavin Dodd (Beastmen)
8 - Vaul vs Mike Thorn (Dwarfs)
9 - Interlude: Pictures and commentary from some of the other games that were going on, including the brothers battling for the #1 and #2 spots in the tourney.
10 - Vaul vs Al Rayner (Wood Elves)
11 - A quick reflection on my result.

Click this playlist for all videos start to finish: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=6237F2B57E2AA094

Head over to www.youtube.com/user/vaulsc to pick out individual videos and see my other stuff.

*Pictured below: It's round #7 and Harry Dixon has drawn his brother, Joe Dixon. Harry is 6-0, Joe is 5-1. Imagine the breakfast table conversation at the motel! In this game, Joe is up a good few hundred victory points and it is coming down to the wire. The dragon is in combat with the archers having just nuked a liche... but with a strong magic phase, harry brings in the prince - impact hits up the ASS!!! Dragon fluffs all rolls for scaly skin, and then fails a break test. Harry takes game 7.... and later... game 8. Most amazing tournament moment, glad to share it with you and capture it on camera.*


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

You have outdone yourself mate!  Fantastic videos as ever, congratulations on 5 wins as well. +rep for the great reports.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Great reports. I watched them all, this reports have really helped me understand WFB. Great job +rep
Well done on your wins I thought you played very well.


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

Turns out the tournament results were wrong. I placed a fair bit higher with a much better sports score, and a few more points on battle than originally announced! 

Talkin about it in this video (along with comments about my next army)


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

Huzzah, more High Elf generals!

I can't wait to see where you go with your High Elves, Vaul. I'm becoming more and more a fan of White Lions myself, so I couldn't agree with you more on sticking with them.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

spellbinding battle reports, vaul, can not wait for your new high elves. what is going to be in the army, or is it a secret and then will have to wait and see


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

It'll take me a few games to decide what gear and character configuration i'm going with. but I can tell you that the model lineup will look like this:

- Archmage, lvl2, BSB ...OR Two lvl2 mages, two nobles including one BSB

-Two units of Dragon princes
-Roughly 14 white lions
-Two units of 10 Archers
-2x RBT
-2x Eagles
-2x Chariots

Not sure if i'm getting a second chariot, might go with something else like reavers, or shadow warriors, but 2x chariots is looking very likely at this point.


----------

